# Autotrail A Class



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody had a look at the new autotrail A cass at any of the shows if so what are your thoughts?



andy & amanda


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hi you two. Bella let my have her copy of Motorhome news (available free in dealer) It has a full write up on the Grand frontier, if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I think that if they hype it up enough and say it's top of the range, then the Autotrail fans would buy anything. That should have done it!
Mind, I've not seen one yet and I could be just a little on the envious side of anyone forking out such huge amounts of money on a new camper.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Looked at it, (after getting appointment!!!), would not buy one out of principle, even though I could afford it if I wanted, just cannot take to sales people that are up on themselves. It was quite impressive though, have to reluctantly admit!
I actually liked the new Adria Vision better thought it represented outstanding value for money, A class at less than the price of a similar or smaller sized coachbuilt.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

have seen a brief write up on it and was a bit shocked at the price to say the least. seen some nice a class vans that look just as good. we wont be buying one anyway (not even if we win the lottery) i was just curious after reading all the hype, what peoples thoughts were on it.

cheers for the replies

andy & amanda


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've seen it and I can't see how the cab seating can be integrated with the lounge seating as is the norm with most A classes.
A very unimaginative design.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I'm an autrail owner and am not that impressed with the layout as well as the price. Its how you feel when you go in yourself. 
Putties


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*A class*

Very disapointed a lot of wasted space.Own a chieftian aclass not in same league .Trying to be a hymer.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It was on display at the York show, for the first time I think, which is where I saw it. 
Must admit I was a bit taken aback by the price but it is about par for models of this quality. I loved the 416 chassis and the payload it gives. At last a sensible chassis 
on an Autotrail which mostly have far too little payload for their size. At York they were mainly interested in feedback, other layouts and mods are planned, I guess 
it all depends on demand? 

I liked it and if you are going to pay that kind of money it has to be a serious contender. 

peedee


----------



## 94701 (May 1, 2005)

Reviews for Autotrail Grande Frontier can be found at:

Chelston motorhomes website under 'news'

&

Caravanclub website PDF reviewed November 2005(also in caravan club mag)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Link below.

http://www.chelstonmotorhomes.co.uk/cms.htm

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96560 (Oct 22, 2005)

I liked it, but would prefer the new Mirage (similar price, also at the show) fitted out as per the Grand frontier.


----------

